# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kush ishte Zeusi?

## fegi II

Zeusi ishte sunduesi i qiellit dhe tokës, babai i njerëzve dhe Zotave tjerë. 

Konsiderohet si pari, më i madhi dhe i pavdekshmi nga të gjithë Zotat tjerë të OLIMPIT.

Është lindur në një shpellë të malit DIKTA, ndërsa ka jetuar në një shpellë tjetër të malit IDA, ku e kishte fshehur e ëma e tij REA, duke e ushqyer me tamblin e dhisë nimfë e quajtur AMALETEJA. 

Pas betejës dhe fitores me titanët dhe ciklopët, e meritoi respektin dhe nënshtrimin, duke u shpallur si baba i të gjithë Zotave tjerë.

Arma e tij ka qenë rrëfeja, ndërsa pushteti i sundimi toka dhe qielli. Bashkëshortja e përhershme dhe e pandashme e jetës ishte HERA, e cila besnikërisht e ka përvjedhur gjatë tërë veprimtarisë së tij sunduese. 
Nga bashkëshortësia me Herën, Zeusi kishte katër fëmijë: AREJËN, HEBUN, EJLEJTIAN dhe HEFAJASTEN.

Aventurat e dashurisë të Zeusit kanë qenë të panumërta. Nga këto marrëdhënie, Zeusi ka lindur shumë fëmijë zota, gjysmë zota, heronj...

Si shembull nga dashuritë e tij të shumtë, është e udhës ta përmendim dashurinë me MAJËN, sepse, nga kjo lidhje ka lindur Zoti HERMESI, pastaj me SELMËN, nga e cila ka lindur Zoti DIONISI, me LETN, Zoti APOLLONI dhe ARTEMIDA, ndërsa, nga marrëdhënia e tij jashtëmartesore me MENEMUSËN, kanë lindur 9 muza të famshëm.

Të gjithë këtë fëmijë jashtëmartesor Zeusi i donte dhe i mbronte, sepse ata shpesh kanë qenë të rrezikuara nga xhelozia hakmarrëse e bashkëshortes legjitime HERA.

Përveç qindra grave tjerë, Zeusin me bukurinë e vetë të jashtëzakonshëm e ka magjepsur edhe GANIMEDEN, e cila kishte gjak mbretëror dhe jetonte në Trojë.

Atë e sjelle në OLIMP dhe e cakton afër vetes që t’i mbushte lëngun e nektarit në kupën e tij të pijes.

Po ashtu, si njërën prej dashurive të veçanta të Zeusit, mos të mbetemi pa e përmendur lidhjen e tij me EVROPËN e bukur, të bijën e AGINORIT dhe TELEFASES.

Nga kjo dashuri i lindin tre djem: MINOJA mitik, SEPREDONI i guximshëm dhe RADAMENTA e drejtë. 
Evropa, mbetet në ishullin e Kritit dhe martohet me mbretin ASTERIA, i cili ia përvetëson të gjithë fëmijët e saj dhe në shenjë mirënjohje ndaj dashurisë që kishte për te, kontinentin ton e emërton me këtë emër - EVROPA.

Zeusi ose Deus, Zdeus, apo Das, Zas ne dialektet Dorike e Beotike, Din dhe Tan, ose Tiin, Dis, ne dialektin e Kretës, është Perëndia me e larte e Panteonit Olimpik dhe tempulli i tij me i lashte ndodhej ne Dodone (mali i rrufeve/Baba Tomori/Dodona - Berat). Quhet edhe ai, si te gjitha perëndit e tjera “Pellazgjik” ose ndryshe Ati i Perëndive dhe i njerëzve, por kjo është me tepër një shprehje, një hiperbole poetike.

Sipas një legjende Zeusi është fëmija e pare, kurse sipas te tjerëve, fëmija i fundit i Kronosit dhe Demetres. Ira, Poseidoni, Estia dhe Plutoni janë vëllezërit e tij. Është sunduesi i qiellit dhe s’andejmi ose nga maja e Olimpit, ku ka fronin e tij shekullor, lëshon rrufetë e tij te tmerrshme kundër kundërshtareve. Ne Greqinë klasike Zeusi merr ne mendimin e filozofeve dhe te poeteve një dimension te ri dhe behet “arsyeja” e gjithësisë, mendja qe ka vene rregull ne çdo gjë. Eskili tek “Ptolemeu” thotë se ”Zeusi – kushdo qe te jete – është force qe harmonizohet me logjiken dhe vepron ne baze te drejtësisë. Analiza etimologjike e emrit Zeus do te na tregoje se si,shume kohe para Eskilit, ai identifikohej me dijen me te larte, me atë qe me vone filozofet do ta quajnë “mendja” ose me vone “arsyeja” e se si akoma dhe shume kohe me pare identifikohej me Diellin.

Ka shume hipoteza dhe shume mendime mbi prejardhjen e emrit Zeus, Dia por pa i analizuar ato po hidhemi tek varianti sipas gjuhës shqipe qe i jep plotësisht kuptim emrit qe lidhet me vecorit dhe karakterin e Dias pra Zeusit.

Po te radhisim një sere fjalësh te gjuhës shqipe me rrenjen Di – qe kane kuptimin e “dritës”, e “ndriçuar”, psh :

Dite = pjese e kohës qe ka drite. (Di)
Dihet = gdhihet, d.m.th behet dite, Udi = u gdhi, por edhe “dihet”= zbardhet e vërteta.
Dieg = djeg, Diget = digjet, pra ndriçon. (Di)
Di = njoh, mësoj, d.m.th. ndriçojë mendjen time. Këtu krahaso identifikimin metahaik te perëndisë se madhe me dijen absolute etj. Merr gjithashtu parasysh dhe mendimin e ri sipas se cilit dija identifikohet me dritën (ndriçim, ndriçoi) dhe mos – dija me errësirën.
Perëndi-a = Perëndia, ku Di përben pjesën e dyte përberese te fjalës (unë do te shtoja qe fjala Perëndi është thjesht rënia e dias, d.m.th. renia (perëndimi) i diellit, dihet qe Dielli = Dia, ndersa fjala Pe mbase eshte pash, pra pash renien e dias = Perendia.)
Dialj = Djalë, ku fjala përben një epitet plotësonjës.
Nuk mund te konsiderohet si e vërtete fjala sanskrishte ku rrenja Div i referohet epiteteve plotësonjese te Qiellit (Divjah= Qiellor,) sepse nuk kemi gjithmonë një qiell te ndriçuar por edhe te erret kështu qe përgjigjen ja jep gjuha shqipe qe me rrenjen Di siç thamë me larte plotëson gjithë figurën e Dias, Zeusit.

Atehere cili mund te jete valle burimi me i madh i Di – (drites), ne menyre qe cdo gje qe shkelqen te kete pikerisht kete rrenje ? Qielli, supozojme ata qe e konsiderojne sanskrishten si me te vjeter. Mirepo qielli nuk eshte gjithnje i ndricuar, per rrjedhim si do ta justifikojme rrenjen Di- ne fjalet qe kane kuptimin e dites se shkelqyer, te perendishme te ndricuar. Secili e kupton se burimi i madh (Di -) i drites eshte Dielli, qe eshte gjithashtu edhe perendia e pare e njeriut qe nga popujt Maja e der tek Evropianet,Egjyptianet e Japonezet, e sigurisht, edhe perendia e pare bashke me token Nene, e Pellazgeve. Aq me teper qe kete pikpamje - e cila nuk mund te vihet ne diskutim – do ta perforcojme me ndihmen e gjuhes Shqipe, ku gjejme Diaw, ose Diall ose Diell (ne fjalorin e Kristoforidhit kete fjale do ta gjejme edhe ne formen “Dill” qe ne analize te fundit eshte “Diw” Duke vazhduar tabelen e fjaleve Shqipe me rrenje Di do te permendim diten e pare te javes, qe ne Greqishten e re eshte “qiriaqi” d.m.th. dita e zotit e Perendise, kurse ne shqip quhet “E Diel” = dita e Zeusit, e Diellit, sic mund te krahasohet me fjalet korespondonjese te gjuheve te ndryshme Evropiane “Sun day = dita e Zeusit, Diellit (ang) ; Sonn tag = dita e diellit (gjer).

Nga te gjitha keto dikush mund te thoshte se keto fjale me rrenje Di – ku permblidhet edhe dielli, mjaftojne qe te komentohen se fjalet Dhias, Dhios, Dhia, Dies-i, Dia, Day, Zeus, Devah, Dhis – Uyah (epitet plotesonjes i perendive ne sanskritisht), Dikh (perendit ne armenisht), fjala Franceze Dieu = Perendia, dhe te gjitha fjalet shqipe/arvanitase qe kemi rradhitur, vijne nga fjala Diaw, ose Diall, ose Diell, ose Dill qe do te thote Diell,por meqe Dielli ishte perendia e pare e gjinise njerezore qe mendon (homosapiens), atehere edhe fjalet diell e perendi kane te njejten rrenje dhe te njejtin kuptim zeus
Zeusi - Wikipedia


Vazhdon...............

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

feqi, si argumentim qendron,se ka nje llogjike arsyetimi natyrisht po ta lidhes me fjalet ose me kuptimin e shqipes,sepse ka vertet kuptimin Drité-dite-qiell-shkelqim. Nuk e di se sa vlen nga ana etimologjike se te gjithe e nxjerrin me prejardhje sanskrishte por qe ka kuptim si rrenje ne greqishte...

----------


## fegi II

shkrimtaret antik
Zeusi pellazge
Ata flasin për shtegëtime pellazgësh në Athinë, pastaj në Lemno dhe Kretë e që këtej në Sicili, Etruri e gjetkë; njoftojnë për mbeturina muresh të vendeve të ndryshme të Greqisë që ata ua atribojnë pellazgëve; e cilësojnë gjuhën e tyre, pellazgjishten, si gjuhë barbare, d.m.th. jo greke, siç thotë Homeri, ose "të mbirë nga dheu" siç thotë Hesiodi, kurse helenët ishin të ardhur.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Per "Perendine" fegi.

----------


## Rrjeti

Për  Serafim DILO:
Komentet që i bëni këtu janë me peshë...nuk e kam pa më herët komentin që ma keni dërguar në privat andaj nuk keni marrë përgjigje, ju kërkoj ndjesë....U orvata që t´ju përgjigjem në privat mirëpo letra e dërguar mu kthy mbrapsht...Me siguri e keni të mbyllur ose ka ndonjë gabim aty...
Me nderime...

----------

SERAFIM DILO (23-04-2017)

----------


## fegi II

Disa shkrime mga google dhe libra te ndryshme....

Në kohën e Aleksandrit të Madh në Babiloni jetonte një prift, një nga historianët e parë.
Nga disa fragmente të mbijetuar në mënyrë të qartë që Beros, si dhe Herodoti para tij, studiuar listën e mbretërve e shkruar  në muret e tempujve ne thellësin e arkivave sekretet priftërore.
Disa fragmente te pakt të mbijetuar te Berosovit ne gjejmë doktrinën e historisë dhe origjinës së tokës dhe të qiellit, si dhe racen hermafrodit, paraseksuali i njerëzve  që riprodhohen (lulzoi) (procreated)me parthenogenesis.
Beros pastaj përshkruan se si toka zgjidhet garën primitive.
Dhe pastaj një ditë, në breg doli përbindësh, kafsha e quajtur Oan (OANNES), "... i gjithë trupi i saj ishte trupi i peshkut, ndërkohë që nën koken e peshkut kishte edhe një  kokë me kembe gjithashtu te ngjashme me njeriun, të cilat  në pjesën e poshtme lidhje me një bisht peshku.
Në vitin e parë, nga kjo pjesë e Detit Eritrean në kufi me Babilonin, u shfaq një kafshë e pajisur me një mendje, të quajtur Oanes.
Diten,kjo krijese po fliste me njerze, dhe në atë kohë nuk hante asgjë, u dha atyre njohuri themelore, shkencë dhe të gjitha llojet e artit.
Kur  dielli perendon, përsëri do të zhytet në det dhe do të kalonte gjithë natën në thellësi, sepse ishte një amfib. " / , f. 184-187 /) ».



fotoja 1.Matsyau, avataru i parë Vishninu, si dhe në tregimet e lashtë fenikase per  Dagonit, i cili mësoi njerëzve artin e ujitjes,kjo perëndi e lashtë peshk e fisit  Dagon në Afrikën Perëndimore.
Përveç kësaj, në sajë të falenderimit te Plutarkut, ne e dimë se imazhet e para të Zeusit ishte në formën e një njeriu me një bisht peshku, dhe kjo foto do të ruhen më pas në mitologji greke në formën e vëllait të tij Poseidon.

Disa autorë modernë jashtë traditës ezoterike në këto foto të peshkut kane parë prova te krijesave  të botës së jashtme, në kohët e lashta.
 Kan dëgjuar edhe menduar se këto pushtues krijojnë ingjenerin gjenetike dhe  krijuan  racën njerëzore, e cila është një shembull i mirë i shtrembërimit të traditave ezoterike dhe duke u përpjekur për të imponuar një interpretim materialist.
gdhendje e nji ram  i shekullit  nëntëmbëdhjetë sipas relifit në Ninive Zidane - origjinal është sot
në Muzeum britanik

Dogonet fisi ne afrike

Për dy milion anëtarët e tribusë primitive Dogon, fis në Republikën Afrikane të Malit në skaj të shkretëtirës së Saharasë, jeta ka ndryshuar shumë pak gjatë shekujve. 

Ata adhurojnë zotat e tyre që ndodhen në qiell, duke treguar nderim të veçantë për dritat vezulluese të sistemit yjor të Sirius, ylli më i ndritshëm në qiellin e natës. Edhe tribu të tjera e nderojnë fanarin e ndritshëm të Sirius, që dërgon dritën e tij nga 8.7 vjet dritë larg, një nga yjet që ndodhet më afër Tokës.
Vetëm pas kësaj ai u lejua të merrte pjesë në ceremonitë e tyre okulte dhe ju besuan njohuritë lidhur me vizitorin alien nga Sirius, të cilin Dogonët e quanin "Nommo". Sipas të vjetërve, Nommo ishte një krijesë amfibe e çuditshme nga kozmosi, që kishte ardhur për të përhapur qytetërimin mbi Tokë dhe që u kishte dhënë Dogonëve fillimet e kulturës së tyre unike.

Miti Babilonas flet për ardhjen e Annedoti, që ishin gjithashtu njerëz-peshk. 

Udhëheqësi i tyre ishte Oannes, që lindi nga një vezë gjigante dhe instruktoi babilonasit 'për gjithçka që zbuste sjelljet dhe bënte të njerëzishëm njerëzimin'.
Këto përshkrime greke dhe babilonase duket se përputhen me peizazhet e pikturuara nga fisi Dogon. 




vazhdon...

----------

